# Ankona in PCB?



## Justin191 (Feb 11, 2018)

Seriously considering getting a hull built but would like to put eyes on one before I pull the trigger. Any Ankona owners in the 32404 Panama City, FL that could help me out? Thanks!!


----------



## blake walters (Mar 12, 2018)

Justin191 said:


> Seriously considering getting a hull built but would like to put eyes on one before I pull the trigger. Any Ankona owners in the 32404 Panama City, FL that could help me out? Thanks!!


 There are a few of us on the central gulf coast. I’m in Fairhope and have a salt marsh 1656, and there is a brand new copperhead in orange beach. I could meet you in Pensacola-Navarre one Friday morning if you wanted to see fit and finish on my 1656


----------



## Rnfarley (Aug 29, 2018)

There was a guy that had one for sale on FB in PCB in the FB marketplace if you wanted to look there - it was a good deal too.


----------



## Justin191 (Feb 11, 2018)

I’ll take a look, thanks!


----------



## Panama1one (Dec 11, 2014)

Don’t know what you’re wanting to build but I have a native17 and I live in pc of you want to take a look.


----------

